# Alosetron Helpful in Subset of Women With Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Guest (Jul 30, 2001)

http://womenshealth.medscape.com/reuters/p...724clin007.html Note: This link requires a free registration of a username at Medscape.[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 07-30-2001).]


----------

